# اعادة تدوير المخلفات المطاطية Rubber Recycling



## softchem (15 مارس 2007)

كتاب عن كيفيه اعادة تدوير مخلفات المطاط والبلاستيك مع شرح للعمليات








رابط التحميل:
http://rapidshare.com/files/21076733/2141.RR.zip


----------



## برهم ديني (18 مارس 2007)

سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## softchem (18 مارس 2007)

هل ان(سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس) معناها شكرا بلغة الزولو؟؟؟؟


----------



## يحي الحربي (19 مارس 2007)

اخي العزيز softchem 
جزاك الله خيرا بارك الله في جهودك 
عزيز ....عدوي الحميم rapidshare لم يعمل معي....ممكن رابط اخر؟! وشكرا


----------



## softchem (19 مارس 2007)

الاخ يحيى: بحثت عن موقع اخر ولم اجد فاعذرنى
ويمكنك ايضا ان تستفاد من الرابط ادناه حيث وجدتة اثناء البحث 
http://www.cee-environmental.com/firmaTest3a.php?dane=04&lan=en


----------



## CHE Amjad (5 أبريل 2007)

كل الاحترام و التقدير لك


----------



## gama (9 يونيو 2007)

مع كل الامنيات والتفيق


----------



## abdou151 (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور!!


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (12 يونيو 2007)

مشكور على الكتاب


----------



## haadi (16 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
و الله يا أخي إن كل عبارات الشكر لا تفي بحقك 
فجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## اسامه الاغةوات (31 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (31 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور!!


----------



## عبدالوهاب صبحي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

أخواني, أريد أن أعرف كيف أستفيد من المطاط المطحون لعمل البلاط الملون ؟؟وما هي الصبغات؟؟


----------



## فايز النشواتي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

أتمنى لك التوفيق واللهام


----------



## فايز النشواتي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

هناك الكثير من الكتب المتعلقة بهذا الموضوع على الانترنت


----------



## عبدالوهاب صبحي (4 سبتمبر 2007)

لقد بحثت كثيرا بالأنترنت عن طريقه تصنيع الدوسات الملونه أو البلاط التداخل المصنوع من المطاط المطحون لم أجد شيئا. كل ما هنالك شركات تعرض بضائعها فهل يوجد حد يساعدني وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالوهاب صبحي (4 سبتمبر 2007)

عاوز أعرف ما هي الصبغات أو المواد الكيميائيه اللي تساعدني للتلوين والربط بين المواد حتى لا تتفكك


----------



## صفوان اصف (5 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم مشكور اخي على الكتاب القيم 
جاري التحميل 
عند سؤال عن المواد الكيماويه المستخدمه في اذابت المطاط ما هي


----------



## عبدالوهاب صبحي (5 سبتمبر 2007)

لا أعلم عنها ولكن أن وجدت تأخذ أسم تجاري وتحول المطاط الى زيت ذو طبقتين


----------



## مرجان عبدالهادى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
ولكني أريد معرفة تحضير المادة اللاصقة الشفافة التي تستخد في لصق المطاط في أرضيات الملاعب


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ مرجان اللاصق الشفاف المستخدم للصق الفورميكا او ارضيات النجيل الصناعى ار البلاطات الفينيل وحتى الباركيه يتكون من النيو برين وهو ياتى على شكل شرائح وتذاب بنسبة من 10% وحتى 50% حسب التكلفة المرجوة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اكليل الورد(a) (25 أكتوبر 2011)

[شرح للعمليات








رابط التحميل:
http://rapidshare.com/files/21076733/2141.RR.zip[/QUOTE]


----------

